# Unterschied Grafik Foto



## chpa (27. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

gerade war ich in einem CopyShop und wollte ein T-Shirt drucken lassen. Das wäre ein Foto gewesen.

Dann hat die gute Frau sich das Foto angeschaut und hat gesagt, dass sie eine Grafik benötige um einen besseren Druck zu machen.

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem Foto und einer Grafik?

Weil ich kann ja beides in einem Format abspeichern im endeffekt...

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Ellie (28. Juni 2006)

Moin,

das eine ist eine Vektorgrafik, die man für den Flock- oder Flexdruck benötigt und das andere Verfahren nennt sich Transferdruck.

Guck hier, dort erklären sich die Druckunterschiede recht verständlich.

FAQ Drucktechniken

LG,
Ellie


----------



## franz007 (28. Juni 2006)

Wiso hast du das die Frau nicht vor Ort gefragt?


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2006)

Ich sag immer: "Google ist dein Freund"

Tip(p): 
Wenn du wieder einmal etwas nicht weist, gehe zu google, tippe im Suchfeld define:wasauchimmerdusuchst ein und deine derzeitige Unwissenheit wird ein Ende finden.

MfG thecamillo


----------

